# Just ordered super trenabol. I wil be logging this product



## 502 (May 13, 2014)

As title states, I ordered some extreme trenabol from ebay, I will log my before weight and body fat, strength before during and after cycle. I will be stacking this with test cyp 500mg per week. I will post measurements of arms, quads, waist, and chest prior to starting, and will post at least once a week until my 4 weeks is over on it. I've only ran 1 other ph before and aborted 3 weeks in, couldn't sleep, night sweats terrible and I cussed my ex gf out daily, and got dumped lol. was freakazol. 

Anyways, i will give honest review on this product once I receive it, as well as before and after pics.


----------

